# How can i get blocks?



## Hidden Leaf Shinobi (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello i have been enrolled with Flex for just under a week and i have yet to get a block..... please help.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Reading this forum will help. Your chances of being assigned blocks are low. I got very few when I started but get them regularly. You need to sign on at 10 pm local time for blocks the next day. If you cant find anything try in the morning. 

Depending on your market they go fast


----------

